

Buckets is an Open Source CMS built on Node.js and MongoDB - html5web
http://buckets.io/

======
K-Wall
Might want to include the video you have linked [1] on the front page.
Otherwise the homepage shows us nothing but a description.

[1] [https://assembly.com/buckets](https://assembly.com/buckets)

